# Pendalous crop help please i dont want to lose her



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok so today I found out the hen I did the post on sour crop didn't have the sour crop, it was something much worse, it is pendulous crop, I have no Idea how to cure it and have been going on all the Gooooooooooogle's at the bottom and nothing seems to have a treatment. Please can somebody tell me something I can do at home. The vet is the last resort. It is quite serious and I don't want to lose her. (I live in the UK so please don't suggest anything that is just in the US) Its quite late - shes had it for about 1 month.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

please help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you find any of the posts that mention supporting the crop with a sling? 

I can't say if it works or not since I never read how the birds fared after using one. I've seen vet wrap used the most.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If you can,take her to the veterinarian if you want to save her.Sometimes you need professional help.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 2, soon to be 4 that have pendulous crop. The Speckled Sussex must be prone to it, the Pigs! Some people fashion a bra to hold it up. Mine just run around that way. See if you can massage the food/crop when you get a chance. Might help it move it along. It doesn't seem to bother mine.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Read this: http://www.poultrydvm.com/condition/pendulous-crop


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Also read these: http://www.google.com/search?safe=o...34nNAhUFHGMKHTA0AugQvwUIGigA&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I have 2, soon to be 4 that have pendulous crop. The Speckled Sussex must be prone to it, the Pigs! Some people fashion a bra to hold it up. Mine just run around that way. See if you can massage the food/crop when you get a chance. Might help it move it along. It doesn't seem to bother mine.


I just want to make sure she doesnt die


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

TheKeeper777 said:


> I just want to make sure she doesnt die


I know vets are expensive, but she's only going to get worse if she doesn't get some sort of treatment.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She needs something called a bra. Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> She needs something called a bra. Do you have a picture of her?


Given her depressed state, I suspect that she might need more than just a bra.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Given her depressed state, I suspect that she might need more than just a bra.


I was just re reading the thread and I think you are right.
Is she starving?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I was just re reading the thread and I think you are right.
> Is she starving?


As I understand it, their crops can get so stretched out that the crop muscle is longer able to push fluids and food through, and when that happens, I suspect that they will slowly start starving, get dehydrated, and possibly get infections from the food and liquid that's not clearing. If she were perky and acting normal I wouldn't be as concerned, but the OP said she's acting ill.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am gonna check on her now and will get 1 4 u


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I was just re reading the thread and I think you are right.
> 
> Is she starving?


shes eating normally


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> She needs something called a bra. Do you have a picture of her?
















also she is keepig 1 eye closed


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

TheKeeper777 said:


> shes eating normally


Can you weigh her?


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

casportpony said:


> Can you weigh her?


Er I could with kitches scales, i will try tomorrow she is asleep


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

How is she doing?


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Maybe you could try a "crop bra" they sell them on mypetchicken.com
They help support the crop (hold it up) so she gets the food moving again. I used one for my hen Rosie they work well.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

casportpony said:


> How is she doing?


she seems fine - she is acting very badly to my new chicken though I think she is trying to show that she is not iol even though she is


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You have me checking my big crop girl every night so I know it's not the same lump every day!


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> You have me checking my big crop girl every night so I know it's not the same lump every day!


I made her sick today and well - she brought up things I fed her about 2 months ago


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! You can try resting her system with a liquid diet tubed, or soppy soft wet food. I would tube either Kaytee or my "in a pinch" Ensure. See if that goes down.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How's the pendulous hen?


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> How's the pendulous hen?


she just acts normal and I know when she is not doing anything i need to make her sick to empty it but she is nice and healthy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I still think a crop bra would help.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I still think a crop bra would help.


Ok I will try get one


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know that you may have to, but making her sick every day is throwing her electrolytes out of whack. She may need replacement. With the "bra" you can probably fashion one with duct tape. It will stick to her feathers but eventually fall off and then you make another one. Anything to help "shrink" her crop. I may even try with a calf high nylon stocking and some duct tape. It may be trial and error but it's cheap . In humans it would be the equivalent of a gastric bypass. With a stocking, it may let the crop expand and contract sortof normally if done the right size.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I know that you may have to, but making her sick every day is throwing her electrolytes out of whack. She may need replacement. With the "bra" you can probably fashion one with duct tape. It will stick to her feathers but eventually fall off and then you make another one. Anything to help "shrink" her crop. I may even try with a calf high nylon stocking and some duct tape. It may be trial and error but it's cheap . In humans it would be the equivalent of a gastric bypass. With a stocking, it may let the crop expand and contract sortof normally if done the right size.


Ok thanks - Should I put the sticky side to her or double it over?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would stick the tape to her feathers. Eventually it falls off. We need a creative person to fashion one. It's got to compress the crop a bit but be stretchy.


----------

